
GitHub’s OpenAPI Description - praveenweb
https://github.blog/2020-07-27-introducing-githubs-openapi-description/
======
techbio
I am excited to see this addition to GitHub, as git's own interface is ideal
for only a single, current repository, the OpenAPI makes the vast sea of
various repos scriptable. I intend to analyze repos for similarity metrics.

